
Facebook's face recognition strategy may be just the ticket - taylorbuley
http://radar.oreilly.com/2011/06/facebook-face-recognition.html
======
zoowar
I tend to agree that "It's not possession of secret information that is
criminalized; it is misuse of that information to take advantage of the
ignorance of others." However, as with insider trading, it will be very
difficult to demonstrate harm.

